
Show HN: Predict – Smart personal finance app to organize your money - honason
https://www.predict.finance
======
honason
Predict is the app I built because I missed a tool that would help me get on
top of my personal finances, and let me know where is it going in the future.
Simply sync your bank accounts, let Predict learn your spending habits and get
access to real-time overview of your finances, future prediction, budgeting
tools and much more.

Feel free to try it out and ask questions here, if you have some :-)

------
ryancodes
I gotta say, I'm impressed! Nice job. Especially with pricing model. I
would've shifted the multiple device/cloud backup to the Premium side to
convert more users, but I think keeping that on the Free version is clutch and
will bring more users into the Premium fold with time.

------
CtrlAltEngage
Why do all personal finance apps cost a ton of money :(

~~~
ryancodes
Because most app users will demand bank integration so they don't have to
enter anything in manually.

There are a few providers out there that have unified APIs like Plaid, Yodlee,
and my favorite, MX [1]. These providers become very expensive with growth,
and the app creator would lose money very quickly if not for the cost that is
alleviated by the user of the app.

It's the only way to compete with the larger apps like Mint without having a
boatload of money to spend (like Intuit).

[1] [https://data.mx.com/products/api](https://data.mx.com/products/api)

